

Show HN: pyspool – Ownership on the Blockchain - r-marques
https://github.com/ascribe/pyspool

======
r-marques
pyspool is the reference implementation of the SPOOL (Secure Public Online
Ownership Ledger) protocol and part of the development stack of
[https://www.ascribe.io/](https://www.ascribe.io/)

